# Puppy knocking over water bowl



## DellaMoon (22 November 2011)

Our dogs have their water in a heavy large water bowl but the puppy thinks it is a toy! He keeps knocking it over leaving the two dogs with nothing to drink. Can anyone recommend a bowl that can't be knocked over? Or a way of stopping him knocking the bowl we have? Thank you!


----------



## wipeout (22 November 2011)

I had exactly this problem and tried a washing up bowl to start with. He climbed in that and then covered himself in compost so you can rule that idea out!

In the end I bought one of these: http://www.roadrefresher.com/
Even if he gets a front paw in it he can't tip it over and it has stopped the slobber and dribble that used to cover my kitchen floor too!


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2011)

I don't have a water bowl inside, there is a large bucket which is refilled fresh every day, they drink when they go out for wee/pooh breaks which is literally all through the day.


----------



## lq22 (22 November 2011)

Been there! Skye used to have a feed bowl  and a water bowl like the one in her mouth which she thought was a great party trick to lift up when it was full of water. Switched to ceramic bowls and the worst she has done is nuzzled the bowl a few inches when she missed some food.


----------



## Britestar (22 November 2011)

Another vote for the road refresher. Brilliant!


----------



## Oenoke (22 November 2011)

Skye used to knock her water bowl over and play skateboarding on the upturned bowl when she was a puppy, I was forever refilling it, she outgrew it.  Then Star (Skye's daughter) used water bowls as frisbees!  She also emptied a load of water bowls at my friends when I went visiting once, my friend has about 4 bowls around.  She too has stopped spilling the water bowls, but occassionally still plays frisbee with the food bowls.  Also, both Skye and Star jump in the horses water in the field.  The road refresher didn't really work with Star either when she was a puppy as she chewed the plastic and still managed to spill it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 November 2011)

I got the ones which fit into a metal hoop that you then hook onto something. Problem solved! They're designed for crates.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 November 2011)

Another vote for the large ceramic water bowl only downside is its so heavy so have to fill by a jug.


----------



## Vizslak (22 November 2011)

Large casserole dish is resident water bowl in our house! They broke my ceramic one somehow after many years of service and are now on a metal one. A normal heavyweight ceramic bowl inside a washing up bowl is also pretty effective (if a little unsightly to have indoors!)


----------



## WelshD (22 November 2011)

These are good, they are meant for Spaniels to keep their ears out of their food/water but because of the shape they work well as a general non tip bowl for any dog

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Non-Spaniel-Water-Bowl-Lettered/dp/B00189K0M0


----------

